# Texas chili



## sw2geeks (Jan 30, 2012)

Fine tuning my chili recipe for the Super Bowl this weekend. 
Gave my cleaver a small workout.


























Rib eye steaks were on sale at Tom Thumb. 
They cost the same as their stew meat so rib eyes it is for the chili:biggrin: 


























More pictures and story here.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 30, 2012)

well done :hatsoff:


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 30, 2012)

that's very similar to what i made a weekend ago, though i added whole chipotles and tamales. real chili is a good, good thing.


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 30, 2012)

:drool:


----------



## tk59 (Jan 30, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> that's very similar to what i made a weekend ago, though i added whole chipotles and tamales. real chili is a good, good thing.


You add tamales to your chili? That's a new one to me.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 30, 2012)

tk59 said:


> You add tamales to your chili? That's a new one to me.



it's a thing my dad did. really delicious. i use Texas Tamale Company tamales. add them in just long enough to become uniformly hot.


----------



## tk59 (Jan 30, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> it's a thing my dad did. really delicious. i use Texas Tamale Company tamales. add them in just long enough to become uniformly hot.


You know, that sounds pretty good... Like putting extra sauce and meat over your tamale.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 30, 2012)

something like that.


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 30, 2012)

I love Texas chili, followed closely by 4-way Cincinnati chili. Only two kinds I like. No beans. No tomatoes. No other stuff either.

-AJ


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 30, 2012)

as a long time resident of Cincinnati, i can say that, while tasty, Cincinnati chili is certainly not chili.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 30, 2012)

Being a native Texan my all time favorite chili is Texas red. However, I'm not a snob. I'll take it with beans if that's how your serve it, and I think all regional variations have their merit. Most of the time when I make chili it's a just a good way to clean out the fridge or pantry; when I do that I'm not picky at all. I've made chili using corn, hominy, beans, tomatoes, bell peppers, chicken, pork and celery.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 30, 2012)

Man, that looks good! But I would have only used 5 of the ribeyes. I would have grilled and eaten the sixth while the chili was cooking :O


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 31, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> that's very similar to what i made a weekend ago, though i added whole chipotles and tamales. real chili is a good, good thing.



A traditional way to thicken chili is with masa harina flour. It can impart a flavor similar to tamales since it is the same flour use to make tamales.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 31, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> Man, that looks good! But I would have only used 5 of the ribeyes. I would have grilled and eaten the sixth while the chili was cooking :O


Wow, I should have thought of that. There were 7 rib eyes in the stack I bought, they were only $4.49 a pound. I usually go for Cowboy cut steaks when I grill rib eyes, so I was not thinking...


----------



## ejd53 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nope, it's more like middle east spaghetti sauce, which makes sense because the style was originally created by Macedonian and Greek immigrants. Gotta love Empress and Skyline chili followed by a big bowl of Graeter's ice cream. My wife lived for Chocolate chip when we lived in Cincinnati.


----------



## ejd53 (Jan 31, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> as a long time resident of Cincinnati, i can say that, while tasty, Cincinnati chili is certainly not chili.



Nope, it's more like middle eastern spaghetti sauce, which makes sense since it was originated by Macedonian and Greek immigrants. Gotta love Empress and Skyline chili followed by a big scoop of Graeter's ice cream. My wife would kill for the chocolate chip when we lived in Cincinnati.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 31, 2012)

Now that is real chili. My wife believes that the meat in chili should be beans( and I am not really a fan of beans), bland and watery. I doctored her chili up this week with some chipotle, chili powder and some stewed thickened tomatoes and she was not a happy camper. Guess next time, I just need to make my own batch with no beans.


----------



## cnochef (Jan 31, 2012)

Here in Canada, chili is typically made with both beans and tomatoes (and perhaps vegetables like celery, carrots, peppers or even some mushrooms) and served with grated cheddar cheese and sour cream to finish the dish. 

I like Texas chii, but our style is more of a nutritionally complete meal. I make a mean sirloin and black bean chili with corn bread. I use pure quality New Mexico Red and guajillo chili powders.


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 1, 2012)

I know it's probably the case for a lot of things, but chilli is one dish where I've noticed the taste just after it's made and the day after is very different. It is generally much much nicer the day after I find, possibly because there's so many spices in it, it takes a while for them to really get into the meat. I also like eating chilli with toast, hardly authentic but it tastes great


----------

